# Mock Google Location



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

So I hate leaving location services on because of battery consumption. I usually am only in one place anyway. However, some apps require a Google location to function properly.

Does anyone know a way to mock your Google location? As in to set my location somewhere and trick the location services into thinking it's following me around? Any assistance would be appreciated, I've been looking intermittently for a few days and haven't found anything.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------

